# Where to go from here??



## bremner53 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I am lost, and don't really know what to do next. My husband and I are high school sweethearts, been with each other for half of our lives, married for 5 years with a perfect 4 year old son. Our life has been pretty happy, however my husband has never been completely happy, so I obviously, it hasn't been great. I can't say how he feels, but from what I am getting he is just unhappy about our life in general, but he pretends, hoping that it will work, so I am kind of blind sided byeverything. However, I am not completely blind and have noticed he is not happy, and when I questioned it he made me feel like I was crazy, and would tell me he loved me. 

He was texting and pretty close with a couple of girls and this was hard on me, because I felt he was choosing them over me, they were mutual friends between us, but they made it clear that they were attracted to him, yet he refused to back off of their friendship for me. I am not naturally a jealous person, but I think most would be in this situation. 

Anyways.... He went golfing with those said girlfriends yesterday, and I was hurt by it, and basically said you need to decide if you want to be with me, and I knew the answer before he said it. So basically he said that he wants to get out, and be around people, and have fun and doesn't want to hurt me. He said that he has tried to change, and he can't. However I don't htink pretending, is trying. He said he still loves me, and I definitely love him, and he is an amazing dad, and still have fun together. I don't know what to say, or what to do. I want him to want to try and to fight for us, but I feel like he isn't going to.

Anyways, I dont really know what I am asking, I just don't know what to do, how to feel, how to sleep.


----------



## hopelessdenialpain (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't have an answer for you but I am in a similar situation and want you to know you are not alone. 

My H wants to get out, be around people to have fun but doesn't want to hurt me. It is something I felt years ago but now he wants us to live separately to "find" himself. 

I am trying to keep my family toegther but know I will have to let him go and focus on me and the children. I don't know what tomorrow holds but have to plan on a future with or without him..hopefully with him but I don't know.


----------



## Tonyaky (Sep 23, 2011)

I am to in this same situation, husband told me last Sunday he thinks we should separate. He said he's not happy. I'm not sure what to expect either he has not said much. I do not want to separate, I hope we can work through this. I hope he is willing to fight for us. If not, I will have to figure this out. It is scary to think about especially having three daughters.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

smells like an affair or affairs

I'd start investigating your husband


----------

